# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Τύπου-Εμφάνισης >  Καναρίνια λίζαρντ προς διάθεση

## Κρητίκαρος

καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα .Ηθελα να ρωτησω αν υπαρχει καποιος που να εκτρεφει λιζαρντ και εαν διαθετει καποια ζευγαρια?

----------


## mitsman

Φιλε μου Αντωνη χρονια πολλα και καλες γιορτες με υγεια!!!
Σου υπενθυμιζω απλα τον κανονα αυτο:

*2. 
 Α. Απαγορεύονται οι αγοραπωλησίες ζωντανών πλασμάτων αλλά και  άψυχων πραγμάτων μέσω του φόρουμ.Οι αγγελίες ζήτησης έμψυχων ή άψυχων  πραγμάτων θα γίνονται δεκτές μόνο αν φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα τι ζητήται να  χαριστεί ή τι ανταλλάσεταιΣε περίπτωση ανταλλαγής έμψυχων ή άψυχων  πραγμάτων ,θα πρέπει να αναφέρεται ξεκάθαρα τι ζητήται ή τι δίνεται για  ανταλλαγή .*

----------


## giotakismille

δικιο εχεισ!

----------


## Κρητίκαρος

Ο.Κ. με συγχωρειτε.Δεν ζηταω να αγορασω αλλα να ανταλαξω με τα δικα μου.Εχετε δικιο δεν το εθεσα σωστα το θεμα.Ζητω καποιο εκτροφεα καναρινιων λιζαρντ για να ανταλαξουμε ιδεες και αποψεις πανω σε αυτη τη ρατσα!

----------


## panos70

Αυτο μπορει να το κανει μεσο π.μ.;

----------


## yannis37

θέλω να ανταλλάξω ενα ζευγαρι lizard με ενα ζευγαρι ******* παρακαλώ. :wink: 

*παρακαλώ να μην γίνονται σχόλια αυτού του είδους που παραπέμπουν σε αγοραπωλησίες πουλιών στο φόρουμ

χχχ*

----------

